# Install shows garbled text on Lenovo G500



## Scott Inglis (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello,

I want to install FreeBSD 10.1 on my Lenovo laptop G500. However when I go through the boot process (UEFI), I get the to the prompt where I can enter boot options or press enter. Once I hit enter, the text then renders in the top third of the screen -- making the text unreadable. The install continues, so it can get to bsdinstall(8), but there is no way to read the text.

This has an Intel HD 4000 video card (I believe from looking at the hardware specs online)
I have tried this with both USB memstick and DVD boot. I have spent quite a few hours trying to figure this out along with trying different boot options, etc.

Any ideas on how to get around this? Or is there another option for installing FreeBSD?

Thank you!

Scott


----------

